# Pacu and red tail catfish needing homes



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 6 Pacu and 1 red tail catfish that need a home they are fairly large, let me know if your interested.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Was a bit silly to buy RTC's and pacu's if you can't home them for life wasn't it? What did you expect?

Do your research for any animal you buy, it's not difficult.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

True as AshMashMash has said however responsible for the o.p to look at rehoming and hopefully was a mistaken buy....Id suggest the lfs you got them from OR seeing if a specailist in area


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

im sure their is a guy on Ebay who offer to take large fish of peoples hands. 

aha the red tail love this catfish.....


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

in my opinion these fish should be banned from fish shops. so many people make the same mistake of going into a fish shop and just thinking "ooh look at that pretty fish ill take 6 please" without even doing any research whatsoever. hardly anyone in the country will have a tank big enough to house these fish. i think it is also disgusting that a seller would sell them to anyone wihtout making sure they are capable of looking after them.










http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4729


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd add clove oil to your next shopping list.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Esfa said:


> I'd add clove oil to your next shopping list.


:lol2:


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments, these animals are part of a very large collection of species,where they were taken from a private keeper for the same reason, and have been looked after for a long time. Silly me for thinking I might get some help or serious replies, rehoming is one of the last option before the animals will have to be put to sleep.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

can you tell us the approximate size of these animals? Its really not helpful to any of us if we dont know the basic stats...

please provide:

Age
Size (cms please)
current tank size


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure how the current tank size is relevant to the possible rehoming....


I'd like to know size though (inches please).... :lol2:


Rehoming from one collection inadequately able to house them to another isn't that great though it would seem.... 

It is very sad that these fish are sold at all, who would ever be able to house them? Very very few...


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

he hasnt stated they are in a tank that is too small for them...

All he has said is he has a few big fish... I want to know how urgent this request is: Are they in a tiny tank and suffering? or are they well housed and able to be there while we find somewhere to take them.

If he gives us the information he has then maybe we would 'take him more seriously'


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

We got the Pacu and Red tail about 3 years ago from a private keeper, so def older than at least 4 years. The Pacu is about 22 inches and the RTC is 25 inches. I agree sellers are not giving the buyers correct information, we have a range of animals taken in from private keepers that was not sure how to look after them properly.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

ok so we have some 22inch and 25inch fish

What is there current homing status, is there habitat sufficient atm? 
How urgent - do you have a time limit on rehoming?


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

the animals are in a tank that is far too small for them and they are suffering, hence why I said rehoming if possible is the last option available before humainly destroying them.


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

The animals have been on surplus stock lists and rehoming list within the animal industry for almost 6 months, looking to find a private keeper is a last resort.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

have you tried large places: zoos etc... also contact the Blue Planet Aquarium and other sea world places...

I can think of a place for one of the 22 inchs...But id have to ask them, they just lost a 22inch pangasius so may be able to help.


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea I have tried the large places through BIAZA but these 2 species always just sit on surplus lists. I am a commercial aquarium myself hence why I took them in in the first place, but I just do not have a large enough tank for them to be housed in wihtout loosing another species.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

try the Blue Planet Aquarium in the morning if you havent already. 

Ive sent a message to my guy to see if he could take one.

Damn shame they are warm water... if they could be pond housed youd have more look.


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, I know what you mean if they were not tropical I would be able to get them a great place to life out the rest of their lives, I have tried the Blue planet aquariums and the sea life group and the deep sea once. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

i have posted on a rescue site specialising in rehoming before euthanasia. its a long shot but i know some rescues who can house in large tanks.

Also try: Water World, Neston (not the best but they do have facilities for big fish)


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

ok one more question:

Can you tell me your location please?

Contacted 2 fish rescues, posted on euthanasia rescue boards too.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

how about driving down to Scotland and dumping them in loch ness ... im sure you wouldn't be the first person to do it :whistling2:


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

AshMashMash said:


> Was a bit silly to buy RTC's and pacu's if you can't home them for life wasn't it? What did you expect?
> 
> Do your research for any animal you buy, it's not difficult.


I must say Ash, that i do not like this response. The reason i don't like the response is because the OP was judged based on his request for help before we had the full story.

It is true that there are quite a few persons who make bad decisions based on ignorance of the hobby and the unwillingness to do research but i think each member and poster deserves the right to atleast share the full story before receiving a bashing.

My 2 cents on that.

OP, is it possible that the Aquariums you contacted may have links with other aquariums outside of Europe that may be willing and able to adequately house these animals? You could ask a question on that suggestion as well.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Primateman said:


> Thanks for all your comments, these animals are part of a very large collection of species,where they were taken from a private keeper for the same reason, and have been looked after for a long time. Silly me for thinking I might get some help or serious replies, rehoming is one of the last option before the animals will have to be put to sleep.


Mate you've come to the wrong place for sensible opinions and help this place is full of self righteous snappers and weirdo's ,barely out of nappies and full of their overblown sense of self importance.
Good luck with the re-homing .


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Graylord said:


> Mate you've come to the wrong place for sensible opinions and help this place is full of self righteous snappers and weirdo's ,barely out of nappies and full of their overblown sense of self importance.
> Good luck with the re-homing .


:lol2: Missed ya Darwen


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

Please dont tar us all with the same brush Gaylord.

I have already sorted this gentleman out with a new home for these fish. It is up to him now to move them. Problem solved. Case Closed.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Frostpaw said:


> Gaylord.


:lol2: dirty gays.

He's always got his knickers in a twist :whistling2:


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not sure where your from, maybe I missed that bit but try The Deep in hull, they have a huge tank with red tailed catfish and other large species, Not saying they would definately take them but they took one of my local maidenhead aquatics and last time I visited there was plenty of space for more in the tank, so well worth a try



Just relised they have been sorted now, but still if this pops up agin in the future


----------



## Primateman (Jan 18, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for all your help and suggestions, the animals have now been rehomed thanks to Frostpaw!!


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

For future reference for anyone needing to rehome large fish, it may be worth contacting Maidenhead Aquatics at Reading - they have a purpose built tropical pond for rescuing large fish. I'm not sure fi they still have it or are still taking fish in, but I know they were when I was last there a few years back. Had some lovely big shovelnose, a red tail and some pangasius. Then a shovelnose apparently ate a whole adult pangasius one day :gasp:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> For future reference for anyone needing to rehome large fish, it may be worth contacting Maidenhead Aquatics at Reading - they have a purpose built tropical pond for rescuing large fish. I'm not sure fi they still have it or are still taking fish in, but I know they were when I was last there a few years back. Had some lovely big shovelnose, a red tail and some pangasius. Then a shovelnose apparently ate a whole adult pangasius one day :gasp:


Maidenhead are one of the key players behind the big fish campaign and are now selective about the species they stock. They have a list of larger species they no longer sell. If only the rest of the industry would show some self regulation it would be great.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, I worked for them briefly a while back and even back then we weren't stocking plecos, silver dollars, kissing gouramis and other big 'common' fish as standard. In fact, I'm pretty sure there is a banned fish list still in place which features all the big monsters (as well as some impractical/impossible to keep species) 
But, yes, we did get a steady supply of big fish brought in to us for rehoming, including a RTC on one occasion, horribly stunted and deformed due to being kept in a 4x2x2 :bash: he was about 30 inches long. Bloke's son had ordered it off the internet as a baby and 'just assumed it'd be okay in a 4ft tank' :rant2:besides the deformity he was actually a really healthy, lovely fish in the end - he went off to live in the tropical pond at the Reading branch though eventually


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Yeah, I worked for them briefly a while back and even back then we weren't stocking plecos, silver dollars, kissing gouramis and other big 'common' fish as standard. In fact, I'm pretty sure there is a banned fish list still in place which features all the big monsters (as well as some impractical/impossible to keep species)
> But, yes, we did get a steady supply of big fish brought in to us for rehoming, including a RTC on one occasion, horribly stunted and deformed due to being kept in a 4x2x2 :bash: he was about 30 inches long. Bloke's son had ordered it off the internet as a baby and 'just assumed it'd be okay in a 4ft tank' :rant2:besides the deformity he was actually a really healthy, lovely fish in the end - he went off to live in the tropical pond at the Reading branch though eventually


As far as I'm aware, there is a list. But it's not been published. At least that was the case some months ago. 

I don't think any species should be banned. But only people who can house them properly should keep them.


----------

